# Battery Powered Lights for a Christmas ride?



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

For the last 3 years I've been going on a short but sweet Christmas ride. This year I'd like to decorate the bike with lights.
I used to have some battery powered Christmas lights years ago but I gave them away awhile back. Has anyone seen battery powered lights while out doing their preseason shopping? I need to find them but don't have time to order them online can't trust shipping.

Cheers,


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Target has LED Christmas string lights for about $2.00. I think that even includes the batteries.

If you had asked me on Saturday I could have shown you a set.

BTW I've got a lil' Christmas present for you here (yes, cyclists are a tad odd....)

http://biketrailershop.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=27&products_id=113


----------



## SadieKate (Feb 22, 2006)

Mad Scientist time!

Actually a little googling turned up a bunch through mail order. Besides, Xmas lights and singed fingers just don't go together.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

zeytin said:


> For the last 3 years I've been going on a short but sweet Christmas ride. This year I'd like to decorate the bike with lights.
> I used to have some battery powered Christmas lights years ago but I gave them away awhile back. Has anyone seen battery powered lights while out doing their preseason shopping? I need to find them but don't have time to order them online can't trust shipping.
> 
> Cheers,


Shoot yes...I have tons of them. If you can find LED-based ones use them as they take way less power. Your biggest issue is finding a location for the battery packs...I tend to put them in a seatbag and then string the bike from there or find a location to duct tape em on.. The Dollar store even has them here in Boulder.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Sweet thanks alll that will keep me from driving around to all the wrong stores! I think the LEDs sound like the deal. 
I am going to avoid mail order though I found a million hits on google; I am worried I won't get them in time.

Cheers.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

*Hooray!*

:23: MB1 YOU ROCK!
I just emailed the link to hubby in hoped one will end up in my stocking on Christmas morning! It really is just what I wanted!


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

SadieKate said:


> Mad Scientist time!
> 
> Actually a little googling turned up a bunch through mail order. Besides, Xmas lights and singed fingers just don't go together.



:idea: Nice! Though I love this kind of stuff this year I think I'll go for the store bought


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

MB1 said:


> Target has LED Christmas string lights for about $2.00. I think that even includes the batteries.
> 
> If you had asked me on Saturday I could have shown you a set.
> 
> ...


Yabbut do they come in carbon fiber?


----------



## SadieKate (Feb 22, 2006)

zeytin said:


> :idea: Nice! Though I love this kind of stuff this year I think I'll go for the store bought


You know there is some inveterate tinkerer out there who has got to DIY. You know his miles just won't count if he didn't build the lights himself.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Striking out...
Ok so I tried Target and a couple dollar stores plus 3 discount places-no luck. I'm heading out to another Target really quick then it's back home to grade papers until I pass out.
I guess I should have thought of this like a month ago..lol.

Cheers


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

zeytin said:


> Striking out...
> Ok so I tried Target and a couple dollar stores plus 3 discount places-no luck. I'm heading out to another Target really quick then it's back home to grade papers until I pass out.
> I guess I should have thought of this like a month ago..lol.
> 
> Cheers


Do you have Michaels or other kind of "hobby" store? They sell em as does a local hardware store here in Boulder.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Found'em! 
Ok I finally found them at Walmart. I hit the craft store and all they had were teeny tiny ones to light a wreath. 
At Walmart I found LED lights that are battery powered. They are a funky multifaceted globe instead of a regular light but I don't mind. They have chase funtions **imagine wiggling eyebrows**

Thanks again for all the help, will post pics after the ride.
Cheers,


----------



## SadieKate (Feb 22, 2006)

I found some also! We didn't start night rides until last New Year's Eve so I stole your idea. But then I got bronchitis, laryngitis and sinusitis. I've been grounded.:cryin: 

I still have a little days though to ambush the neighbors with the multicolored Xmas goblin gliding through the streets.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

SadieKate said:


> I still have a little days though to ambush the neighbors with the multicolored Xmas goblin gliding through the streets.


oooo post a pic


----------

